# 3-Way Switch help



## oxicottin (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello, I have a 3-way switch that controls a light in my basement. Im replacing the wire due to it being old and falling apart. The wire has no markings so im not sure what wire is what so I drew a diagram with numbered wires and was hopeing that someone could tell me how it was wired or what number wire conects to what number wire. Here is the diagram. Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Jul 2, 2008)

White is your neutral, black is your hot, red is the traveler wire and green is the ground.  Purchase 14/3 romex and replace the wire for wire as you go.


----------



## oxicottin (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes I did that already but the reason I drew the diagram was that the wire I removed has no markings what so ever so I guss what im asking is what wires are conected to what wire color expecialy when  I get to the light area. Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Jul 2, 2008)

Connect all the grounds together.
Black is the common screw on the switch.


----------



## triple D (Jul 7, 2008)

Your diagram seems incomplete, we need to know what the wire in the bottom of the light is all about, the blk and wht, does it go to one of the switches? And also in the j-box, is that where the power came from?


----------

